# Probleme mit Java Editor - Funktioniert gar nicht



## n!ce (5. Mrz 2007)

Hi!

Habe da ein etwas größeres Problem mit meinem Java Editor.
Vorweg kann ich sagen das alle Konfigurationen im Editor richtig sind
und es also nicht daran liegen kann. Habe außerdem noch die neueste Version von Java
(Jdk 5 Update 11.0) sowie die neuste Version des Java Editors.

Die Fehlermeldung sieht so aus:

javac: no source files
Usage: javac <options> <source files>
where possible options include:
  -g                         Generate all debugging info
  -g:none                    Generate no debugging info
  -g:{lines,vars,source}     Generate only some debugging info
  -nowarn                    Generate no warnings
  -verbose                   Output messages about what the compiler is doing
  -deprecation               Output source locations where deprecated APIs are used
  -classpath <path>          Specify where to find user class files
  -cp <path>                 Specify where to find user class files
  -sourcepath <path>         Specify where to find input source files
  -bootclasspath <path>      Override location of bootstrap class files
  -extdirs <dirs>            Override location of installed extensions
  -endorseddirs <dirs>       Override location of endorsed standards path
  -d <directory>             Specify where to place generated class files
  -encoding <encoding>       Specify character encoding used by source files
  -source <release>          Provide source compatibility with specified release
  -target <release>          Generate class files for specific VM version
  -version                   Version information
  -help                      Print a synopsis of standard options
  -X                         Print a synopsis of nonstandard options
  -J<flag>                   Pass <flag> directly to the runtime system

Woran liegt es und was kann ich tun?

Schonmal danke im voraus.

Gruß n!ce

P.S: Habe Windows XP ^^


----------



## WieselAc (5. Mrz 2007)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten das deine Konfigurationen nicht richtig sind. 

Was ist das denn überhaupt für ein Editor und wie kompilierst und startest du dein Programm.  

Zur Zeit sieht es so aus, als würdest du einen leeren complier Aufruf starte, dass heißt ohne den source file anzugeben, den du kompilieren möchtest.


----------



## doctus (5. Mrz 2007)

anhand der meldung würde ich sagen, du hast einfach über dos 
c:/programme/etc./javac
aufgerufen ohne dem eine java datei zu übergeben. 

jedenfalls bekomme ich diese meldung in diesem fall.

lg doctus


----------



## Chris_1980 (5. Mrz 2007)

Ich nehm mal an du meinst den JavaEditor von Gerhard Röhner.

also eigentlich kann das nur n Einstellungsproblem sein.





Guck mal unter den Compilereinstellungen ob die StandardParameter gewählt sind und unter Interpreter, 
ob der Classpath richtig eingestellt ist. 
Wichtig ist da vor allem der Punkt am Anfang.


----------



## n!ce (5. Mrz 2007)

Ok ich weiß wo der Fehler war.

Habe den Pfad für die Eigenen Pakete falsch angegeben.
Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe! =)

Gruß n!ce


----------

